# Upstate SC - Christian Gaming Group



## Jack7 (Aug 23, 2008)

Group in Upstate SC now seeking new gamers.

For more details please see this thread: *Gaming Group*


Or you may contact me directly at: occu77 (at) gmail (dot) com


----------

